# World Cup Qualifications Zone Africa 28-29 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

28 Mar 12:00 Kenya v Tunisia 2.70 3.10 2.50   
28 Mar 12:30 Rwanda v Algeria 3.00 3.20 2.20    
28 Mar 15:00 Togo v Cameroon 3.50 3.25 2.00    
28 Mar 16:00 Sudan v Mali 3.00 3.20 2.20   
28 Mar 17:00 Burkina Faso v Guinea 2.50 3.10 2.70    
28 Mar 18:00 Morocco v Gabon 1.40 4.00 7.50    
29 Mar 13:00 Mozambique v Nigeria 3.75 3.25 1.90    
29 Mar 16:00 Ivory Coast v Malawi 1.14 6.50 13.00    
29 Mar 17:00 Ghana v Benin 1.12 6.50 15.00   
29 Mar 17:30 Egypt v Zambia 1.25 5.00 10.00


----------

